

Large Hadron Collider's heir likely destined for Japan - xhrpost
http://dvice.com/archives/2012/12/large-hadron-co-15.php

======
daedalus_j
The writing style of this post is pretty fun. Sometimes bringing highly
technical science down to "sorting out this extra crap (that you don't care
about)" level of accessibility is a good way to give people an overview of a
concept they may not otherwise have the time to dig in to.

------
mathattack
I found the last line to be the most important one, "it's good to know that
even with scientific funding losing priority in the west, the importance of
fundamental science is still recognized somewhere in the world."

